# Quote for Baptists



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

I found this statement on the web. What do you brother and fellow Baptists think?

&quot; While Baptists have no clear, uncluttered genealogy of historical identity, it is no insult but rather a testimony to their strict belief that the Scripture alone is our basis of faith. While Baptists have historical roots which grow back to the Reformation, their only concern need be whether their theological roots grow out of the pages of the New Testament. Baptists do not need (nor does anyone else) a continual, unbroken line back to the apostles, only agreement with them. This is the question of ultimate importance, and if Baptists really believe that, a constructing of history in their favor is not at all necessary. Let them look to their history honestly, gleaning what they can from their predecessors with some differing views and fearing only any deviation from their sole authoritative Statement of Faith, Holy Scripture.&quot;

[Edited on 5-18-2004 by Christopher]


----------



## panicbird (May 18, 2004)

I agree with that statement, but our strict Landmark brethren might take issue with it. They would say that Christ has said that His church will always be here on the earth and that His church is the baptist church. Therefore, to be consistent with Scripture there must have always been a baptist church. That is why people have written histories that try to vindicate the baptist church in history.

Lon


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 18, 2004)

I would agree with that statement, too. Whilst it is profitable to trace the history of our baptist forbears, particularly when it highlights the likes of Beddome, Gill, Keach, Spurgeon et al, history does not the 'true' church make. 

It is one of the wonders of God's plan - that despite many differences on secondary issues, there exists on earth one true church of the redeemed - and one day we shall all be one in Christ in perfect agreement and harmony. Such fellowship as we have in our local churches and here on the PB is but a sweet foretaste of what is to come. Anticipation should be the life-walk of every believer.

Let history be a class teacher in our school of life, but let the Word of God be our Principal!


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

&quot;Let history be a class teacher in our school of life, but let the Word of God be our Principal!&quot;

Well said.


----------



## staythecourse (May 18, 2004)

*I was ready for the other shoe to drop*

I thought this might be a trick question but I agree with it as well. If I (you anybody) started a new church it had better be founded on the word rather than &quot;a continual line&quot; of churches bearing the same name.

Any opinions from the other side?


----------

